# For sale phoenix cl....joker?!?!



## schwinning (Feb 25, 2014)

Is this a joke????
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/4334335642.html


----------



## Mungthetard (Feb 25, 2014)

schwinning said:


> Is this a joke????
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/4334335642.html




Which part? The price or the bike 
loop


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 25, 2014)

It's a Schwinn, and Red. No way could this be a joke.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe the trailer and those sweet Crocs are included in the deal?


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 25, 2014)

*Schwinn*

Looks like a solid 5-600 bike it's schwinn and red


----------



## bike (Feb 25, 2014)

*Lots of California*

money is now in Pheonix so probably the west coast pricing working its magic


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 25, 2014)

That has been for sale for quite a while which of course is no surprise. It does look nice and it's a 2 speed and has 2 racks which is a plus. I would pay $250 for it which is my top dollar for a non tank bike..


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2014)

schwinning said:


> Is this a joke????
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/4334335642.html




Nope, just another dumbass! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2014)

...maybe if in the original carton...?


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 25, 2014)

Hell, that one is cheap! Look at this one
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4343165917.html


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow! He lowered his price a little. It was at $1200 not to long ago. I can pick this up and ship if anyone wants to grab it.                  Bwahaha.


----------



## schwinning (Feb 26, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Wow! He lowered his price a little. It was at $1200 not to long ago. I can pick this up and ship if anyone wants to grab it.                  Bwahaha.




Lmao! Can you drop it off at my house in downtown phx? Bwahaha!!!!


----------

